# Anyone use the ridgid k40



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

I just bought a brand new in the box ridgid k40 with self feeder and hose on craigs list for $300 they have always looked like a good concept to me but wasn't willing to spend $700 on one. Cant wait to try it out!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the K40B, and love it. I run it without the hose though in the winter months. Be sure to spray the feed wheels with wd-40 after each use to keep them clean and working.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

We run it on sink lines, Satisfied with it. 

We only do back ups when leaks get slow


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I've got a k40. I use it for small lines, sink/bath traps. I would say I use it 2-3 times a month. When I do need it it is well worth it. Where it accels most for me is in old steel lines that have tight 90s. The smaller flexible cable makes the turns easily. The auto feed with hose is nice but has it's limits. You just have to be really aware of the cable binding, otherwise it'll twist up in the drum and kink up on you.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Does it jump brass tub traps easily? Does the cable sit firmly in the drum when encountering tough blockages or does it slip like a K45? Also, does the battery powered one have the same power as the a/c?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I've had no problem with traps. Mine sits fine in the drum, I've had no problems with it slipping. Mine is 110 volt I'm not familiar with a cordless one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Does it jump brass tub traps easily? Does the cable sit firmly in the drum when encountering tough blockages or does it slip like a K45? Also, does the battery powered one have the same power as the a/c?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because there is no chuck on the K40 Ridgid has this piece of metal that attaches to the end of the cable that goes inside the inner drum. They call it a torque arm. It basically is a floating anchor for the cable preventing it from slipping when on a blockage.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

As for power yes it does, there is a slight difference, in RPM. The battery unit spins a little faster.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a chance to play with it at the WWETT show and I liked it. Nice little machine. I'd still like to see how it does in gal and CI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Do they still make the battery operated one? The Ridgid rep at the show had no idea what I was talking about when I asked him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I had a chance to play with it at the WWETT show and I liked it. Nice little machine. I'd still like to see how it does in gal and CI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does well. I've rodded many old sink lines with stringer fittings (old one piece cast iron) Works just like a pistol rod, just no holding it in one hand and trying to feed it in the line.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> It does well. I've rodded many old sink lines with stringer fittings (old one piece cast iron) Works just like a pistol rod, just no holding it in one hand and trying to feed it in the line.



Thanks. I may give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

The k40 is all we use on tubs&lavs. 
We use the larger cable with a drop head and it goes thru traps with ease. But we do have a tendency to bind a few cable up a year. 
I think the drum attachment isn't very effective. i feel its only to keep the cable from falling out. 
I like having the guide hose. It keeps things from getting scratched. 
We use a rag under the guide hose connecting for when water/debris comes out. 
When the cable binds the cable change is easy. 

The best feature is: if you buy it you will now have a 79$ main sewer machine. Haha.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to have the K40 and sold when I got the K39AF. Kicked the K39 out the truck when the K50 came on the truck.

The drum adapter on the K50 works great because when the jaws are engaged, the cable can't move forward or back so it helps it tough situations.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> The k40 is all we use on tubs&lavs.
> We use the larger cable with a drop head and it goes thru traps with ease. But we do have a tendency to bind a few cable up a year.
> I think the drum attachment isn't very effective. i feel its only to keep the cable from falling out.
> I like having the guide hose. It keeps things from getting scratched.
> ...



Hmmmm... I'm interested in what you have to say about the drum attachment or torque arm. That's my biggest hang up. If it works as described, I'm in. If not, I'm out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberfarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

I finally got to use my k40 a week ago it worked great I had a tub that was stopped and accessed drain from trap in the basement I set the k40 on a bucket and the guide hose kept everything clean and the self feed and retract worked great!


----------

